# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Postpoing Master Merge in SQL Server 2005

## Fari Fazeli

Hi,

How do you postpone the master merge operation that is done at the end of a full population to a later time?
Or if that is not possible, how do I take advantage of the notification services to send an email after the population is done and before master merging starts?
Thanks very much

----------


## rmiao

You run them in single job? If so, can put a step in between to send you a mail.

----------

